# 1930's-40's Goodyear?



## patrick (Aug 21, 2010)

This is a bike I have just picked up. I am not sure on the age but am guessing it is early 40's because of the style of the frame and the skip tooth chain. The head badge says "Wings Marathon". I am pretty sure somethings aren't original on the bike because the guy I got it from was a bike mechanic. It originally came with a basket when I got it and I have also replaced the tires. I just hope someone can give me some info on this bike.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably a late 30s Colson...


----------



## bairdco (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like a Colson made Goodyear. i don't think the fenders, bars, and stem are correct. 

here's a link to a 1941 catalogue: http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle152.htm


----------

